# Canning baby food?



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

Has anyone ever canned their own baby food? I am expecting in late October, and since I want to make homemade baby food, I am trying to preserve fruits and veggies to use (since they won't be in season when the baby begins solids). 

Based on what I have read, freezing baby food is the standard way to go, but as it lasts a max of 3 months in the freezer, that won't work for me. I have been reading about canning baby food, and most sites recommend against it due to the risk of botulism. However, some sites suggest that fruit is acidic enough to can as baby food, and I would presume that by cooking the fruit (either before or after pureeing?), that would help as well.

Any suggestions / experience anyone can share??


----------



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

Forgot to mention... I have blanched, peeled, cubed and froze some fruit as well so that I can thaw and puree that when the time comes. I feel confident based on what I have read that this will work too, but I am really hoping to also be able to can some!


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Yes most fruits (there are a few exceptions like melons, figs, tomatoes etc.) are high acid and the primary concern with them when canned is mold, not botulism. But please do note that the processing times for them when canned as baby food are often longer than when canned for adult consumption. See: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/general/baby_food.html

For vegetables and meats and those few fruits that are not high acid, anything that would have to be pressure canned, you are correct, the standard and the safest recommendation is freezing.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

This is purely my opinion, but when my babies started on solids I would just give them some of what we were eating. I started them both on egg yolks then would offer them cubes of steamed veggies and some pre-chewed (by me) fruits. I would also mix soaked and sprouted grains in the VitaMix and cook them in chicken broth.

I only share because you really don't need special foods for babies. But I didn't start DD #1 on solids until 11 months and DD #2 until 9 months. They just got momma's milk and that was enough for them for awhile. Solids were a pain in the booty compared to breastmilk!


----------



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

Thanks for the tip on the processing time, judylou! I wasn't planning on doing any veg or meats because of the lack of acid - I have a water bath canner and didn't want to take the risk.

PrettyPaisley - When the baby gets to the point they are actually eating foods, yes, they only get what we get! My son started solids early, though (around 4 months), so at that age I would plan to only do purees. He definitely needed more than just BM earlier - no clue what this baby will need. And since we may be starting solids in spring when I won't have access to local fruits and vegetables (we live in WI), I am trying to preserve now for then.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Just as a side note, the recommended age nowadays for starting solids is 6 months according to the AAP (American Academy of Pediatrics). 

I froze purees in ice cube trays, then popped them out and put them in a ziploc bag to freeze in. It worked great, but for the most part, dd just ate what we did, but mashed up


----------



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

I'm well aware of the AAP recommendation; however, based on my son's needs and the ped's ok, we started with some cereal around 4 months. I did continue to BF for 15 months if that makes all you holier than thou types feel better.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

I wasn't being holier than thou, I was just offering information. A lot of people don't know that piece of information. You don't have to get so defensive.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Your kid, feed him how you want. :shrug:

But with a little research you'll find that most peds aren't experts on infant nutrition. Basic boxed cereal for infants has zero nutritional value, causes constipation and starts babies towards a life of obestity. 

Good for you for breastfeeding. Here's some great reading from a pro-breastfeeding site about solids. 

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/delay-solids.html

http://www.kellymom.com/nutrition/solids/first-foods.html


----------



## mrsjenpeters (May 27, 2010)

I did my research, I knew what I was doing, and once we got past the rice cereal stage, I used organic whole grain cereals. Childhood obesity is linked to many other factors other than baby cereal, so to point to this as the factor shows ignorance. At nearly 3 years of age, my son eats an amazing array of foods, including vegetables, whole grains, and a variety of proteins. He has always been on the upper end of the curve in terms of height, and is proving to be tall and thin like his daddy! While I can appreciate your desire to educate, that is not the information I asked for in this post.

If needed, I'll make the same decision with this child. I will feed them based on their needs. I've done the research to support my position, as have you with yours.


----------



## coalroadcabin (Jun 16, 2004)

mrsjenpeters,

FWIW, in my day they based the decision to start solids on weight - not age. (started solids at 13lbs if I remember right) 
Back when my mom had me, you started babies on solids at 6 weeks. Now, it sounds like the good old medical profession has once again changed their minds and decided that 6 months is the magic age!! Next generation it will be something else!! Bottom line is, no one knows better than you what and when to feed your baby!! I wouldn't take offense.

As for home made baby food, I would freeze it before I would consider canning it. But that's just me, canning a bunch of teeny tiny jars of applesauce just seems like a lot of unecessary work. (But that's just me )


----------



## strawhouse (Aug 7, 2010)

I canned some stuff for my baby. Some fruit, applesauce. Lots of soups too! (Lentils, veggies, whatever in a pot soups. These were pressure canned though.) He loved them! They were mushy mushy and so easy for him to eat. A little bit of effort came in really handy. Especially when we were out of the house. He never ate store bought baby food, I always just brought mine along when we went to town.
I won't get in on the when to feed solids thing... (I'm pretty opinionated!)
But good for you for breastfeeding. That's the most important thing you can do when feeding your baby!!
Good luck!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

judylou said:


> But please do note that the processing times for them when canned as baby food are often longer than when canned for adult consumption. See: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/general/baby_food.html
> .


Thanks, for the link Judylou. I had no idea baby food was treated differently. Not an issue for me as my last is 7, but I'm starting a folder for my kids of things to teach them (we homeschool) as Home Ec. Since we now can yearly, they will learn this advice, yearly.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

> I'm starting a folder for my kids of things to teach them (we homeschool) as Home Ec. Since we now can yearly, they will learn this advice, yearly.


Now that is wonderful!!! What a great idea. :dance:

I would give anything if Home Ec was still taught in school as it was for we members of the 'older' generation. So many of the issues associated with home food handling and safe canning/processing, not to mention quality dietary information, would then be second nature to the many young mothers and fathers of today.

Home Ec was far more than just learning how to make an apron. :l33t:


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

mrsjenpeters said:


> Based on what I have read, freezing baby food is the standard way to go, but as it lasts a max of 3 months in the freezer


Does anybody know why? Is it different than adults eating frozen foods? What about the difference between a deep freeze and a fridge freezer? I know for breast milk they say you can only store it in the fridge freezer for about a month or so, but for 6 months or so for a deep freeze. And breast milk has fat in it that can go rancid. Not something that veggies have. So why only three months for veggies??

My daughter is three months old now, so by the time I want to be feeding solids to her it will be winter. So I'm trying to freeze as much baby food from the garden as I can. 

Another question - I made some carrot puree for her, but I didn't peel the carrots first. Should I ditch it?


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Apryl in ND said:


> Does anybody know why? Is it different than adults eating frozen foods? What about the difference between a deep freeze and a fridge freezer? I know for breast milk they say you can only store it in the fridge freezer for about a month or so, but for 6 months or so for a deep freeze. And breast milk has fat in it that can go rancid. Not something that veggies have. So why only three months for veggies??
> 
> My daughter is three months old now, so by the time I want to be feeding solids to her it will be winter. So I'm trying to freeze as much baby food from the garden as I can.
> 
> Another question - I made some carrot puree for her, but I didn't peel the carrots first. Should I ditch it?


It will taste better within 3 months, but should be perfectly safe for longer. Definitely a shorter freezer life if you add breastmilk to it ahead of time (which we did with the few purees we did, but I didn't really freeze much and only added before serving).
I would think the carrot puree would be fine as long as you got a good consistency.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

The reason behind all the extra safety provisions and limitations (such as increased processing times and shorter storage times) when it comes to baby foods versus adults foods is the child's as yet undeveloped or under-developed immune system compared to an adults. For that reason it is important to research and understand the safety provisions when canning baby foods.

Carrots are always supposed to be peeled before canning, even when made for adults. The peeling is the primary source of bacteria and/or other contaminants. Use your unpeeled carrots for adults.


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

Along the same lines....I know honey is a no-no for little ones under 2, but if you are using it in a recipe and you are canning it (thinking water bath and using the set standard of 20 minutes minimum) would that be safe? I have some recipes that I think an "older" baby would like, but the honey in it make me question it (apple pie filling type stuff).


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

judylou said:


> Now that is wonderful!!! What a great idea. :dance:
> 
> I would give anything if Home Ec was still taught in school as it was for we members of the 'older' generation. So many of the issues associated with home food handling and safe canning/processing, not to mention quality dietary information, would then be second nature to the many young mothers and fathers of today.
> 
> Home Ec was far more than just learning how to make an apron. :l33t:


We are guilty of teaching "old fashioned" Home Ec here. DD was thrilled when I started to let her mend/darn socks at age 7! And on socks it doesn't have to be pretty....she can practice getting her stitches the way she wants them. This year I plan to have them (DD-8 and DS-11) make their own bed skirts from sheets we find at Goodwill.


----------



## plath (Jul 19, 2010)

Ohio dreamer said:


> Along the same lines....I know honey is a no-no for little ones under 2, but if you are using it in a recipe and you are canning it (thinking water bath and using the set standard of 20 minutes minimum) would that be safe? I have some recipes that I think an "older" baby would like, but the honey in it make me question it (apple pie filling type stuff).


Honey I don't think I would risk.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

when my kids were babies, I had a little food mill, small enough to take to grandma's or anywhere...Id put unsalted, unbuttered veggies and meat, whir it around, and baby ate whatever mom had.
something like this
http://www.amazon.com/Green-Sprouts...ie=UTF8&s=baby-products&qid=1281820418&sr=8-1


----------



## Apryl in ND (Jan 31, 2010)

judylou said:


> The reason behind all the extra safety provisions and limitations (such as increased processing times and shorter storage times) when it comes to baby foods versus adults foods is the child's as yet undeveloped or under-developed immune system compared to an adults. For that reason it is important to research and understand the safety provisions when canning baby foods.
> 
> Carrots are always supposed to be peeled before canning, even when made for adults. The peeling is the primary source of bacteria and/or other contaminants. Use your unpeeled carrots for adults.



I am freezing my baby food, not canning. Should I still toss the carrots? Do you know where I can get some more information on this? Thanks.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Sorry I wasn't clear. Yes I know you are freezing, not canning. That's why I mentioned the shorter storage times when I meant shorter freezer storage time, for baby foods. The reason for the shorter storage times is not only quality but safety since freezing doesn't kill bacteria, it merely slows its growth temporarily until thawed. So the shorter the storage time, the less bacterial growth.

NCHFP has a number of publications online on freezer storage info, shelf life in the freezer, tips, packaging, etc. and you'll find info on baby food info in many of them. But the 'general' guideline is _While freshly prepared baby foods are best, one may freeze homemade baby food in ice cube trays, covered. Thaw only enough for one feeding at a time. Use in 2-4 weeks. _

One of the publications is http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/publications/uga/FreezingPreparedFoods.pdf You can find links to several others posted on the NCHFP website.

As to the carrots, the guidelines for freezing carrots calls for both peeling and blanching prior to freezing them. So while I wouldn't toss them, I wouldn't use them for baby food either. I would use them in an adults only recipe like carrot cookies or carrot cake. It's your choice.

Check out the guidelines on How To Freeze here: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/freeze.html and here is the specific info on freezing carrots: http://www.uga.edu/nchfp/how/freeze/carrot.html

Lastly, you may want to check out this publication on Safety in Making Your Own Baby Foods for more general info. http://www.clemson.edu/extension/hgic/food/nutrition/food_shop_prep/food_prep/hgic4259.html

Hope this helps.


----------



## jumpinjoy227 (Apr 9, 2015)

the only post I found that said it was safe said to just can it normally do not puree it, you can puree it before you serve it, but other then that it says no because of botulism. Good Luck I wanted to do the samething to give to my daughter as a shower gift but I'm thinking I will just make it as we go or freeze it, we have that option.


----------



## Vickivail98 (Sep 26, 2014)

I make all the baby food for our boys and I NEVER once thought of canning any of it!!! All those rush out of the house days when I wished I had something ready to go, now I feel silly. I did freeze the basics, squash, sweet potatoes, fruits, avocado and whatever was in season in ice cube trays. It is fabulous. I still use pear, prune and squash cubes to sweeten yogurt every morning even though our youngest is 13 months. Hands down the two biggest winners though are avocados and pears. Freezing them prevents spoilage and they both work great in the reusable pouches (which I used for out of the house and highly recommend).


----------

